# ¿gimp en castellano?

## sio2

Tengo todas las aplicaciones gráficas y de consola en castellano. Al menos aquellas que tienen traducción a nuestro idioma. Así pues no es problema de cambiar la variable LANG o LC_ALL, etc... El caso es que en mi xfce, con absolutamente todo el entorno y las aplicaciones en castellano, el gimp sale en inglés.

----------

